# Controlar cockpit para pc



## colorr14 (Sep 21, 2008)

hola como estan? les comento que es lo que quiero hacer, ever si me pueden dar una mano.

estoy armando un cockpit, es decir un simulador de auto para la pc.  les dejo un link para los que no saben a lo que me refiero.
YouTube - Cockpit Status Report 2 - rFactor F1 MMG Monaco

bueno la idea seria hacer un controlador, que se conecte por medio de usb a la computadora.

Que tiene que hacer el controlador? bueno la idea es que reciba senal de la pedalera y la caja de cambios. la pedalera la voy a realizar con potenciómetros de 100k y la caja de cambio con switch o fines de carrera.

pero también necesito que por medio de software, el mismo que controla el force feedback controle esos pistones para mober el asiento. por su puesto que el controlador va a darle una señal a un contactor para que este le de el paso a la corriente o bien a una electroválvula neumática.

bueno eso seria la idea, el tema es que no se como hacer este tipo de controladores, de hecho no se si se llaman controladores, yo busque en el foro pero no encontre nada.

PD: disculpen si no posteo en el foro correcto o si no aclaro bien que es lo que necesito, es que realmente yo no se bien como se llama. gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 21, 2008)

El link no funciona, igual ya se de lo que hablas.
Para hacer algo usb desde cero es medio complicado si no tenes los conocimientos necesarios.No es imposible pero tampoco es muy facil.
El tema de la pedalera y los cambios lo podes hacer adaptando un joystick usb...el tema de los cambios podes hacerlo con un pic que actue sobre alguno de los botones.
Para lo que no se me ocurren alternativas es para el force feedback 
Cuales son tus conocimientos de electronica?


----------



## colorr14 (Sep 22, 2008)

y soy técnico mecánico!...... ja, pero me doy mañas, construir una potencia con un tda2004 y una con un tda 1510 que no me salio.... pero bueno si agarro un circuito me doy mañas para hacer las pistas, si estan echas las pistas con ese programa que nunca lo pude aprender a manejar, aun mejor, pero bueno alguna maña me doy, pero no soy ningún erudito en la electrónica.
si la caja de cambios al tener 6 posiciones distintas, basta que la palanca cuando llegue al punto necesario active un pulsador o algo asi, sino con un eje tipo r6, listo. 
pero como te decía lo mas complejo para mi es el tema del controlador este que te digo. igual de ultima si es muy difícil de realizar, lo compro, el problema es que no se donde conseguirlo, como se llama, y que es lo que necesito realmente para el fin que pretendo


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2008)

El volante ya lo tenes no?  
Lo mas practico en tu caso si lo queres hacer con usb es comprar un joy usb como el de la foto y adaptarlo al acelerador de tu pedalera, lo cual no es para nada complicado ya que la mayoria trabaja con potenciometros lineales.
Los cambios como los queres hacer? que tengan 1-2-3-4-5-R? o como los autos de f1 con dos botones?


----------



## Ralph78 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hola, yo estoy mas o menos en el mismo tema, porque tengo un volante Logitech Momo al que con el uso los pedales horribles con que viene de fabrica comenzaron a funcionar mal...asi que me puse a construir una pedalera por mi cuenta. Ya la termine, pero quisiera saber como se reemplazan los potenciometros clasicos por los tan bien ponderados sensores de efecto hall, ya que no se en que medida la incorporacion de estos ICs sea compatible con el circuito electronico actual del volante. Por favor si alguien lee esto y sabe del tema podra asistirme?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2008)

Asi directamente no es compatible el sensor hall. Lo que podes hacer es tomar algun PIC con entrada analogica y con el ADC tomas el valor del sensor hall.A partir de ahi actuas sobre un potenciometro digital cuyos pines conectas en reemplazo del pote viejo..
Saludos


----------



## Ralph78 (Sep 24, 2008)

Aham, bien, cazo lo que me decis pero no te seria molesto hacerme un esquemita de eso para verlo mas en detalle?..es apasionante este tema


----------



## Ralph78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola soy yo de nuevo   les queria comentar un problema curioso que he descubierto. Resulta que para mi cockpit he usado un joystick Genius maxfighter para fabricarme una palanca de cambios en h (usando los botones que trae de fabrica, o sea, reemplace los soft touch que trae por unos switches de conmutacion de esos que vienen en los flippers para que la palanca de cambios choque en las chapitas de ellos y asi se produzca la conmutacion), y como mi Momo no viene con pedal de embrague (necesario para la palanca en h) le use uno de los ejes que trae (este joystick tiene 4 ejes) para llevarlo al pedal correspondiente.
Cabe aclarar que los ejes consisten en un potenciometro de 100k lin que va a la circuiteria por medio de cablecitos.

Sucede que para llevar de la cajita que le fabrique (vean la imagen) al pedal la señal uso un cable bipolar de esos que se usan para la alimentacion (rojo y negro) a traves del conector hueco que se ve al lado de las 3 perillas verdes. Ahi saco el cable hacia el pedal. 

Ahora viene el problema: Cuando voy al apartado de calibracion del dispositivo la barra de funcionamiento del eje que use para el pedal me oscila mucho, a tal punto que nunca me llega a completar la barra de recorrido. 

Hasta hace un rato que me he estado desvelando para solucionar esta pulga en la oreja he descubierto que quitando el pote del pedal y llevandolo a la cajita eliminando el cable largo que vengo usando el problema desaparece. Parece ser que es muy critico el factor resistivo que tiene el cable que puse. 

Midiendo con un tester en escala baja la resistencia entre extremos, me acusa un valor de unos 3 a 4 ohmios. El cable que uso tiene un largo de 1 metro y medio.

Necesito que me aconsejen para saber si existen cables con menor resistividad o , en caso contrario, paliar esta situacion con un cable mas finito, ya que no puedo usar al eje como embrague sin que el potenciometro este montado junto al pedal porque uso un engranaje en el eje del pote para conectarse por medio de una cremallera hacia el pedal propiamente dicho.

Desde ya gracias por  el aguante que me tienen , me encanta la buena onda que hay aqui y el talento que se respira.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 25, 2008)

Para tu problema del largo del cable podrias usar alguno que sea apantallado.Yo tenia un problema similar y lo solucione usando cable de microfono


----------



## electrodan (Sep 28, 2008)

Yo tengo un joystick viejo al que le saque el circuito (un CI y unos pocos condensadores y resistencias), y en los cables que iban hacia el joystick (para los botones), había un anillo de ferrita, por esto supongo que son muy sensibles a los ruidos de rf. Aunque probablemente la mejor opción en caso de que sea un cable largo es usar un cable apantallado (coaxial) cono dice fernandoae.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.inventgeek.com/Projects/ForceFeedback/ForceFeedback.aspx


----------



## naldonahuel (Nov 23, 2010)

Muchachos ! es de gran utilidad lo que estoy leyendo en este post ..no se me habia ocurrido usar un yostick.. tambien tengo un volante momo .. y quero fabricar la pedalera  de tres pedales y la palanca de cambios secuencialni bien tenga algo subo fotos


----------

